# Chicken Feet



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 

Just wanted to get some feedback on feeding the dogs dried chicken feet. 
Right now we give them cow ears and have given them a few bully sticks - which they love. 

Chicken feet I have heard is great for joints with the glucosamine and chondroitin.

If you feed them do you remove the nails/talons? 
Any issues? 

Thanks


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

Nope, don't dry 'em either. Just thaw them out and give as a snack a couple times a week.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I give mine...duck feet. One a day. Nails and all.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my dogs get chicken feet daily...from a clean poultry raising business. I don't remove anything, dogs gobble them up easily. My puppy chews on one, I then give it to the older dog to demolish after pup gives it his best shot.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Yup, fresh and with nails. I have found that they do a decent job of brushing his teeth also, he’s a good chewer. @tc68 where do you get the duck feet?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Duck feet? You can usually find them at an Asian grocery store. That’s the only place around here that has them.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Duck feet? You can usually find them at an Asian grocery store. That’s the only place around here that has them.


Thanks. I know of one a few towns over, just never checked it out.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I use both kinds dried from a mail-order/online store. It's good to know that they're OK to feed raw/unprocessed because theyre a lot cheaper that way here.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Heartandsoul said:


> Yup, fresh and with nails. I have found that they do a decent job of brushing his teeth also, he’s a good chewer. @tc68 where do you get the duck feet?


Heart, I used to buy it at a pet store (called Whole Pet Central). It was 49 cents each. Cheapest place anywhere that I could find. The store has just recently joined a conglomerate of mom and pop pet stores to form a large company called "Loyal Companion." I think they're only on the east coast. Anyway, now their duck feet supplier isn't...supplying, so I'm looking elsewhere. I found Chewy sells something similar...in fact it's actually on the way as I write this. Should be delivered today. $43 for 100 by Pet 'n Shape. Slightly cheaper than what I was paying before. The reviews aren't perfect. But I'll give it a shot and hope that meanwhile my store will find another supplier and keep the price point.

Oh btw, these are the dried, baked ones, not the fresh raw ones. And yes, I frequent the Asian grocery stores and I've seen the raw ones there. I may try that sometime.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Duck and chicken feet are great. I cut the nails off with a wire cutter. And I feed them frozen.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Thank you all for the feedback. They are easy to find and store dry but I will defiantly look into them raw/frozen because its 100 degrees here right now so the dogs will love them this way! 
I just was not sure if there was any nutritional benefit to keeping the nails on or if it was not safe for them to digest the nails.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I'm curious to know how they are dried. If they are processed with heat, would that be akin to cooking them? I'm not sure I would want to feed those if that is the case.

I feed them raw, after freezing for a couple of weeks. The dogs like them thawed or frozen.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dried of any kind is still taking the moisture out of the bone and making the bone brittle. the bones are super tiny but still...dried and brittle are sharp. And dried anything is so expensive.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/ChewMax-Roas...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Maybe not dried, roasted...
Just showing this for reference, didn't buy these FYI


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Definitely would not feed those. In my opinion, you made the right decision in not buying them.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I feed them raw. Sometimes frozen. It's a nice treat on a hot day and very good for them. My puppy looses his MIND over them lol His nickname is actually Chickenfoot at this point.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Hmmmm... chicken feet? I feed necks to Sasha. I think my guy has feet too. I'll have to check next time I'm at the farmers market!!!


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Feed the frozen ones from the Asian grocery store and had ABC chicken feet to clean up a couple minute later. Maybe it was the nails? Haven't tried it again.


----------

